#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Excel για μήκη αγκύρωσης - αναμονές

## Xάρης

Συζήτηση πάνω στο πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού μηκών αγκύρωσης και αναμονών σε μορφή excel που έχω ανεβάσει στα downloads *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## xriskoto

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

